
iTerm2 Version 3.3 Released - mgaidia
https://iterm2.com/downloads/stable/iTerm2-3_3_0.changelog
======
mgaidia
Major New Features

\- A Python scripting API has been added to enable extensive configuration and
customization. See [https://iterm2.com/python-api](https://iterm2.com/python-
api) for details. \- A scriptable status bar has been added with 13 built-in
configurable components. \- Two new themes: Minimal: Reduces visual clutter.
Modernist. Compact: Moves tabs into the title bar to save space, while
preserving the general appearance of a macOS app.

